# dtm - lean to mean **Drugs, photos, progress**



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Just putting this here for my blast in a week and a half.

If theres any interest in anyone following along then ill update this as i go.

I kbow a few people in the steroid section said they'd be interested to see how I got along this blast because of how lean I am at the moment and pushing higher doses. @Deltz123 @sponge2015 @Sen

4,000 calories a day to start, work up to around 4,600 calories a day by week 12.

180g protein, the rest spread between carbs and fats. IIFYM approach. Mostly decent food with the occasional treat each day. Love my ice cream.

Push pull legs routine.

Currently 81kg around 8-9% bodyfat at a guess and 5ft 8" tall. Looking to potentially compete in August next year. Want to be around 88-90kg by then at the same bodyfat.

Some photos of me currently:

















Blast: (12 weeks) ...still toying with these doses..

700-750 sust /week 1-12

600-720 npp / week 1-12

superdrol 20mg / week 8-12

yet to decide on exact doses.

Then back into a cruise of around 250mg every 10 days.

Anyone interested?? If not I'll just go solo and won't bother updating.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

I'll follow  good nudes too.

I would be a little agressive with the food intake since you're that lean, id also eat more protein, is there a reason you're sticking with 180 grams?

whats so good about superdrol? Its the worst for your liver if I'm correct no?

Good luck!


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2018)

Great physique!!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Deltz123 said:


> I'll follow  good nudes too.
> 
> I would be a little agressive with the food intake since you're that lean, id also eat more protein, is there a reason you're sticking with 180 grams?
> 
> ...


 Been above 1g per lb before and didn't notice any significant different. So tend to just stick with that.

I prefer carbs :thumb


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Great shape mate, hats off to you!

Get some mt2 in ya and a few sun beds, you'll look and feel much better with a tan lol


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IN


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Top notch condition at the minute. Did you run a previous log for the cut?


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

Interested pal


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Abc987 said:


> Great shape mate, hats off to you!
> 
> Get some mt2 in ya and a few sun beds, you'll look and feel much better with a tan lol


 Oh wouldn't believe I'm a roofer out in it each day lol



RexEverthing said:


> Top notch condition at the minute. Did you run a previous log for the cut?


 I didn't mate sorry. My cut was just a cruise dose of test with a slight deficit over 9 weeks. Lost about 15lbs.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Cycle history for anyone interested..

Epistane 30mg

Tbol 80mg

test e 600mg

test e 600mg + anavar

test e 150mg + tren e 300mg

test e 600mg + deca 300mg + dbol 30mg (dropped dbol after 2 weeks)

test e 300mg + tren e 300mg + anadrol

test e 600mg + tren e 400mg

test e 750mg + npp 500mg + superdrol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

How's the training looking?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> How's the training looking?


 Training is going ok. I say ok because I always struggle on a cut to progress massively with anything. So motivation always starts to run a little low.

My blast starts next week so I'll be updating this then properly with training, calories, drugs, photos, etc.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Cycle history for anyone interested..
> 
> test e 600mg
> 
> ...


 Could you rank them in order of efficiacy and again in terms of enjoyment (ie progress, well being, low sides) etc? Be really interested as you've done a lot of the same compounds in various doeses.

Thanks bud


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Cycle history for anyone interested..
> 
> test e 600mg #*3*
> 
> ...





arbffgadm100 said:


> Could you rank them in order of efficiacy and again in terms of enjoyment (ie progress, well being, low sides) etc? Be really interested as you've done a lot of the same compounds in various doeses.
> 
> Thanks bud


 Best cycle by far was my last one with test and npp. Really enjoyed it and made really good progress.

Worst was 600 test 400 tren, hated it by week 5, couldn't sleep, sweats, anxiety.

Ranked them in order of enjoyment in my quote mate.


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks mate!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

current condition.

Less than a week to go now until my blast

thinking 720 sust and 720 npp a week.

So 0.8ml of sust m/w/f and 1.2ml of npp m/w/f.

2ml total 3x a week.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

See this going exceptionally well tbf.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pancake' said:


> See this going exceptionally well tbf.


 Thanks mate.

Hoping it does. Bloods came back this morning and everything looks pretty sweet to start blasting again. First pin of sust and npp will be Friday this week. Then it begins..


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm in :thumb

How did you find anavar and superdrol? I'm thinking of adding one of these to the final 4 weeks of my current blast of test and NPP.

You look lean as fu*k mate.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

h3ndy said:


> I'm in :thumb
> 
> How did you find anavar and superdrol? I'm thinking of adding one of these to the final 4 weeks of my current blast of test and NPP.
> 
> You look lean as fu*k mate.


 Thanks mate.

i prefer superdrol absolutely.

The var I ran was about 19 months ago and it was sis, almost sure it was bunk as I didn't notice much at all from it. So from what I've tried, superdrol. Glycogen retention was something else entirely.


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> i prefer superdrol absolutely.
> 
> The var I ran was about 19 months ago and it was sis, almost sure it was bunk as I didn't notice much at all from it. So from what I've tried, superdrol. Glycogen retention was something else entirely.


 I think I'll give superdrol a try then I've wanted to try it for ages, thanks mate.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Will follow with intrest mate

You got sick legs too say the least, well jealous lol


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Will follow with intrest mate
> 
> You got sick legs too say the least, well jealous lol


 Use to train them 3 times a week and they blew up, made my upper body look ridiculous in comparison lol.

I only do legs once a week now. Definitely a strong point for me so no need to over do them anymore. Content with how they look. Need bigger shoulders and chest now.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Buzzing to start my blast in a few days. It's definitely needed. Need something to focus on as had a rough time these last couple of weeks with family and the likes.

Will keep updated from my very first pin.

Think ive settle on 720/720 of test and npp.... which is 0.8ml of sust and 1.2ml of npp m/w/f.

Everything I'm using is Southern Ghost

Let's get juicy.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Use to train them 3 times a week and they blew up, made my upper body look ridiculous in comparison lol.
> 
> I only do legs once a week now. Definitely a strong point for me so no need to over do them anymore. Content with how they look. Need bigger shoulders and chest now.


 Its fair to say then the hard work paid off.

Same, i think my chest is a slow responder :angry: needs bringing up badly and id say i had naturally bigish (to me anyway) arms.

How you working ppl with legs only once a week then?


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Its fair to say then the hard work paid off.
> 
> Same, i think my chest is a slow responder :angry: needs bringing up badly and id say i had naturally bigish (to me anyway) arms.
> 
> How you working ppl with legs only once a week then?


 I do something similar.

I do....

Pull / Push / Rest / Pull / Push / Legs / Rest, I add the odd extra rest day if I need it or life gets in the way of training.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Use to train them 3 times a week and they blew up, made my upper body look ridiculous in comparison lol.
> 
> I only do legs once a week now. Definitely a strong point for me so no need to over do them anymore. Content with how they look. Need bigger shoulders and chest now.


 i basically have the exact opposite, twig legs refuse to grow, they get a lot stronger oddly enough.

Traps, never train them yet i end up looking like a cartoon figure if on gear

edit: how much Sdrol did you take? effects v sides ?


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

ishadow said:


> I do something similar.
> 
> I do....
> 
> Pull / Push / Rest / Pull / Push / Legs / Rest, I add the odd extra rest day if I need it or life gets in the way of training.


 Thanks mate

Thats the trouble i just havent got enough time to train that frequent, cos like you say life and work just getting in the way. Would you say a push pull legs could work over 4 days instead?


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

bornagod said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Thats the trouble i just havent got enough time to train that frequent, cos like you say life and work just getting in the way. Would you say a push pull legs could work over 4 days instead?


 Of course pal.

Run it how you like, obviously more frequent the better as long as you're fully recovering.

But don't kill yourself, if life gets in the way, just carry on the day after. There's been odd times where I've managed to train 6 times a week but the following week only managed to train 3 times, you just take it in your stride.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Superdrol destroys my appetite, although that may be what you want at the end of a bulk to help cut gained fat? I would switch for T-bol instead personally.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

JohhnyC said:


> i basically have the exact opposite, twig legs refuse to grow, they get a lot stronger oddly enough.
> 
> Traps, never train them yet i end up looking like a cartoon figure if on gear
> 
> edit: how much Sdrol did you take? effects v sides ?


 Squat in the 8-15 rep range and leg press in the 15-25 rep range. once you've done both for sets, move onto the leg extensions and perform 3 sets in the 25-50 rep range.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm dying to see the results of this run, is the SD triumph?


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

Pancake' said:


> Squat in the 8-15 rep range and leg press in the 15-25 rep range. once you've done both for sets, move onto the leg extensions and perform 3 sets in the 25-50 rep range.


 how many sets of each and how frequent ?


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Dr Gearhead said:


> how many sets of each and how frequent ?


 3 and twice a week.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

ishadow said:


> Of course pal.
> 
> Run it how you like, obviously more frequent the better as long as you're fully recovering.
> 
> But don't kill yourself, if life gets in the way, just carry on the day after. There's been odd times where I've managed to train 6 times a week but the following week only managed to train 3 times, you just take it in your stride.


 Ah might give it a whirl then pal, cheers


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Its fair to say then the hard work paid off.
> 
> Same, i think my chest is a slow responder :angry: needs bringing up badly and id say i had naturally bigish (to me anyway) arms.
> 
> How you working ppl with legs only once a week then?


 Yes mate

split is push pull rest push pull legs rest

push

flat bench

ohp

incline DB

side laterals

tricep pushdown

trixep extensions

pull

row

lat pulldown

chin ups

face pulls

bicep hammers

bicep curl

legs

leg press

leg extensions

stiff leg deads

hamstring curls

calf raises


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> i basically have the exact opposite, twig legs refuse to grow, they get a lot stronger oddly enough.
> 
> Traps, never train them yet i end up looking like a cartoon figure if on gear
> 
> edit: how much Sdrol did you take? effects v sides ?


 I don't take anymore than 20mg a day. I find my appetite is still OK on that amount.



Matt2 said:


> Superdrol destroys my appetite, although that may be what you want at the end of a bulk to help cut gained fat? I would switch for T-bol instead personally.


 I've tried tbol in the past for 8 weeks and thought it was absolutely naff. So weak compared to other steroids.



Pancake' said:


> I'm dying to see the results of this run, is the SD triumph?


 Thanks mate, im looking forward too!

I have a mixture of TM and triumph sdrol left to use. Just put them all in the same tub.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

ishadow said:


> Of course pal.
> 
> Run it how you like, obviously more frequent the better as long as you're fully recovering.
> 
> But don't kill yourself, if life gets in the way, just carry on the day after. There's been odd times where I've managed to train 6 times a week but the following week only managed to train 3 times, you just take it in your stride.


 Have to agree with this. I go to the gym at least 3 times a week and no more than 5 usually. Life is exactly that, life. It gets in the way and I'm not going to pass up on experiences and memories with friends or family for a 45 mins to an hour workout.

I'll just go to the next day.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Pancake' said:


> Squat in the 8-15 rep range and leg press in the 15-25 rep range. once you've done both for sets, move onto the leg extensions and perform 3 sets in the 25-50 rep range.


 I have done every possible range and set and frequency known to man mate, I just have skinny legs. The grow but not to what i would like

Basically higher reps are better though (and it saves my crumbling knees)

Damn genetics


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

JohhnyC said:


> I have done every possible range and set and frequency known to man mate, I just have skinny legs. The grow but not to what i would like
> 
> Basically higher reps are better though (and it saves my crumbling knees)
> 
> Damn genetics


 I found frequency helped mine grow rather than hammering them in one or two sessions a week.

I did 8 sets 3x a week and mine blew up. Now I just kinda maintain them.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> I found frequency helped mine grow rather than hammering them in one or two sessions a week.
> 
> I did 8 sets 3x a week and mine blew up. Now I just kinda maintain them.


 Yeah problem is as mentioned above I just don't really want to commit that time to training. I do 4 x a week on ULUL which really is enough.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> I have done every possible range and set and frequency known to man mate, I just have skinny legs. The grow but not to what i would like
> 
> Basically higher reps are better though (and it saves my crumbling knees)
> 
> Damn genetics


 Try squats/leg presses in the 3-10 rep range, preferably on the lower/mid range of it.

go heavy on banded leg extensions, like to failure on rep 12-15 and add a restpause set.

dont forget heavy db walking lunges, none of that bw stuff.

injury prone approach, but man my legs blew up


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Today's the day. The start of my blast.

Normally be my cruise day pin so just going to pin 0.8ml of sust and 1.2ml of npp. Then Monday will be my next pin. Then Wednesday and Friday.. and so on.

Let the 12 weeks commence!

First session on blast will be a push session later this evening around 8pm.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

first pin done.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Just a quick session today before the football.

Incline DB

20kg x 15

30kg x 12

40kg x 8, 8, 8

Standing single arm shoulder press

20kg x 12, 12, 12 (both sides)

Dips 2x15

side laterals 3x20

tricep pushdown

21.5p x 12, 8, 6 (20 seconds rest between each set)

rope overhead extension

2x20


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Absolutely zero pip this morning. Makes a change from the test e I was running on my cruise. That was super pippy.

Went through triumph and SG test e on my cruise and both caused issues with pip. Maybe a bad batch of raws from them both previously.

Anyway, off to the beach in a few hours to enjoy the sun. Have a good day people. My diet will be on lockdown from Sunday also.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pull day

Single arm hammer strength Row

65kg x 12,12,12 (each arm)

lat pulldown

49kg x 12,12,12 slow and controlled stretch and squeeze.

Low row

2x15

Face pulls

3x15

Rope hammer curls

3x8

cable single arm bicep curls

3x12

Quick snap from doing low rows today's and one of my back bump.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Looking great man, I'm in. I'm running something similar in 3 weeks so all eyes on you


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Which hammer strength row is it mate? My gyms got a few - might try next session


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

BULK said:


> Looking great man, I'm in. I'm running something similar in 3 weeks so all eyes on you


 Thanks man. What you thinking of running? Doses, etc.



RexEverthing said:


> Which hammer strength row is it mate? My gyms got a few - might try next session


 This one mate..love the stretch and contraction you get in the lower lat.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Thanks man. What you thinking of running? Doses, etc.
> 
> This one mate..love the stretch and contraction you get in the lower lat.
> 
> ...


 750 npp 500 sust , dbol + oxy kicker plus running 75-100 proviron ed throughout cycle. 12 weeks in all


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Thanks man. What you thinking of running? Doses, etc.
> 
> This one mate..love the stretch and contraction you get in the lower lat.
> 
> ...


 Ah I know the one! Do you use the vertical or horizontal handles? Tried it before and found I couldn't get a good mind muscle connection using the horizontal ones like in the picture


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

BULK said:


> 750 npp 500 sust , dbol + oxy kicker plus running 75-100 proviron ed throughout cycle. 12 weeks in all


 Sounds like a good cycle mate. I ran 750 test and 500 npp my last run, you're doing the reverse. What are your stats if you don't mind me asking?

I was actually going to get proviron this cycle because you recommend it quite a lot but funds were the only reason I didn't.



RexEverthing said:


> Ah I know the one! Do you use the vertical or horizontal handles? Tried it before and found I couldn't get a good mind muscle connection using the horizontal ones like in the picture


 I use the vertical handles, think of it more of a DB row but just on the machine if that makes sense? Can get a deep squeeze in the lat on the concentric part of the movement.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

In

hard

not seen anyone this white since Casper the ghost released in 93


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Sounds like a good cycle mate. I ran 750 test and 500 npp my last run, you're doing the reverse. What are your stats if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I was actually going to get proviron this cycle because you recommend it quite a lot but funds were the only reason I didn't.
> 
> I use the vertical handles, think of it more of a DB row but just on the machine if that makes sense? Can get a deep squeeze in the lat on the concentric part of the movement.


 I'm no where like your condition, but I don't train for the same goals I think ? I'm 5.8" 96kg at around 12% -14 bf. My goals are to look beefy and strength atm . I'm 40 next so I'm past my lean years lol.


----------



## BULK (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh, proviron is the dogs nuts , Triumph sell at a excellent price and I can't tell the difference between them and pharma . When I use 19nors proviron definitely helps me feel better. I won't use 19s without proviron anymore


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> View attachment 158023
> 
> 
> first pin done.


 How you getting on with the npp pip?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

BULK said:


> I'm no where like your condition, but I don't train for the same goals I think ? I'm 5.8" 96kg at around 12% -14 bf. My goals are to look beefy and strength atm . I'm 40 next so I'm past my lean years lol.


 Not bad stats at all mate I'm only 5ft 8" too. 80kg ish, dunno what bodyfat. Maybe around 8%. I'm only 28.



popeye1982 said:


> How you getting on with the npp pip?


 It's funny because my last run with SG npp the pip was definitely noticeable. I've only done one pin so far and it's been much smoother.

To touch and poke the injection site is a little tender but doesn't effect my movement in the slightest at the moment.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Your in great shape and clearly know what works for you. I will follow with interest.


----------



## popeye1982 (Oct 3, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Not bad stats at all mate I'm only 5ft 8" too. 80kg ish, dunno what bodyfat. Maybe around 8%. I'm only 28.
> 
> It's funny because my last run with SG npp the pip was definitely noticeable. I've only done one pin so far and it's been much smoother.
> 
> To touch and poke the injection site is a little tender but doesn't effect my movement in the slightest at the moment.


 I've not used SG npp as of yet. Used triumphs npp and found that pretty pip free, e-npp on the other hand was a killer for me.

Will probably just order one vial and see how it goes, I like the higher concentration apposed to pinning high volumes of oil


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

popeye1982 said:


> I've not used SG npp as of yet. Used triumphs npp and found that pretty pip free, e-npp on the other hand was a killer for me.
> 
> Will probably just order one vial and see how it goes, I like the higher concentration apposed to pinning high volumes of oil


 Yeah I prefer higher concentration too, especially is lower mg/ml products. Last batch of triumph test e I used was a killer each time I pinned. It's why I've stuck with SG this run.



G-man99 said:


> View attachment 158113
> 
> 
> View attachment 158115


 Someone's ready for there next cycle, didn't realise rohm did 200mg/ml npp. That's food for thought.

Always been curious to try nuero pharma but can't source it from anywhere so just stick to the usual ones.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> Yeah I prefer higher concentration too, especially is lower mg/ml products. Last batch of triumph test e I used was a killer each time I pinned. It's why I've stuck with SG this run.
> 
> Someone's ready for there next cycle, didn't realise rohm did 200mg/ml npp. That's food for thought.
> 
> Always been curious to try nuero pharma but can't source it from anywhere so just stick to the usual ones.


 NP one of the best labs around mate, been rated highly for years now which says a lot (same with ROHM)

Sure @Chelsea uses it and he has one of the best physiques by far on this site :thumb


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> NP one of the best labs around mate, been rated highly for years now which says a lot (same with ROHM)
> 
> Sure @Chelsea uses it and he has one of the best physiques by far on this site :thumb


 Might give them a go if I can source it next run. It expensive?

Yeah I noticed he has been using it lately.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> Might give them a go if I can source it next run. It expensive?
> 
> Yeah I noticed he has been using it lately.


 No more than most of the popular labs on here.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Push day later today.. will update when I've been.

Its to fu**ing hot to go during the day so I'll be going around 8pm.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> Push day later today.. will update when I've been.
> 
> Its to fu**ing hot to go during the day so I'll be going around 8pm.


 Even then it's fu**ing hot


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Deltz123 said:


> Even then it's fu**ing hot


 Absolutely agree but it's better than 1-2pm

Just had a surprising pay rise at work too so going to drop a days work and only work 4 days a week instead of 5. Be getting about an extra £15 a week even after dropping a day each week.

Thinking about having a Wednesday off each week. Break up the week nicely.


----------



## Deltz123 (Oct 8, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> Absolutely agree but it's better than 1-2pm
> 
> Just had a surprising pay rise at work too so going to drop a days work and only work 4 days a week instead of 5. Be getting about an extra £15 a week even after dropping a day each week.
> 
> Thinking about having a Wednesday off each week. Break up the week nicely.


 I always go in the morning but even then I'm drenched.

you can just choose you're day off AND get paid extra? Lucky you


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Deltz123 said:


> I always go in the morning but even then I'm drenched.
> 
> you can just choose you're day off AND get paid extra? Lucky you


 Self employed mate so can make my own hours to an extent. Working out in the sun everyday though isn't nice in this heat lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Dirty leg pump from yesterday's session.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Sounds like a good cycle mate. I ran 750 test and 500 npp my last run, you're doing the reverse. What are your stats if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I was actually going to get proviron this cycle because you recommend it quite a lot but funds were the only reason I didn't.
> 
> I use the vertical handles, think of it more of a DB row but just on the machine if that makes sense? Can get a deep squeeze in the lat on the concentric part of the movement.


 You do those one side at a time I assume?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> You do those one side at a time I assume?


 Yes mate, I do.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Third pin today, First pin was Thursday last week, then Sunday and now today.

0.8ml of sust and 1.2ml of npp.

re pinned my glute I did Thursday last week. Really need to start doing other sites like delts. Always puts me off because it'll effect my lifts in the gym when I do chest and shoulders :lol:

Pull session tonight while the football is on so should be nice and quiet.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Third pin today, First pin was Thursday last week, then Sunday and now today.
> 
> 0.8ml of sust and 1.2ml of npp.
> 
> ...


 Delts shouldnt give you that much of a problem tbh mate, not so that you wouldnt be able to smash out a decent sesh in the gym.

Take a look at this for new sites

http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Delts shouldnt give you that much of a problem tbh mate, not so that you wouldnt be able to smash out a decent sesh in the gym.
> 
> Take a look at this for new sites
> 
> http://www.spotinjections.com/index3.htm


 I've only ever pinned my delts once. It was my left side and I jammed in 2ml on my first pin, felt it for well over a week haha.

Probably not the best thing to do for a virgin muscle.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> I've only ever pinned my delts once. It was my left side and I jammed in 2ml on my first pin, felt it for well over a week haha.
> 
> Probably not the best thing to do for a virgin muscle.


 Haha probably not the best move.

Im sure when i started pinning delts, i had pip, which was managable, for the 1st 3 shots and nothing at all now.

Delts and ventro glute are my favourite sites to pin now, easy and painless. Bis and tris are the next best. Dont do glutes and rarely do quads now, as pip is always quite bad for me


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Look good in those first pics mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

bornagod said:


> Haha probably not the best move.
> 
> Im sure when i started pinning delts, i had pip, which was managable, for the 1st 3 shots and nothing at all now.
> 
> Delts and ventro glute are my favourite sites to pin now, easy and painless. Bis and tris are the next best. Dont do glutes and rarely do quads now, as pip is always quite bad for me


 I love pinning delts lol get 2ml in and no pip


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Haha probably not the best move.
> 
> Im sure when i started pinning delts, i had pip, which was managable, for the 1st 3 shots and nothing at all now.
> 
> Delts and ventro glute are my favourite sites to pin now, easy and painless. Bis and tris are the next best. Dont do glutes and rarely do quads now, as pip is always quite bad for me


 By glutes I mean ventro glutes, my bad. Definitely need to start rotating sites more since I'm injecting more regularly now. Always stuck to glutes on once or twice a week injections. But now I'm on 3x a week I should definitely use more sites. Delts appeal just because of the ease.



FelonE said:


> Look good in those first pics mate


 Thanks mate.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Hammer strength row

3x12

lat pulldown

3x15

face pulls

3x15

hammer curls

3x12

barbell bicep curl

2x15

Quick workout tonight because of the football. Gym was absolutely dead which was lovely.

Quick snap of my back after my workout...


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Same. Probably could get away with a bit more if you have quite big delts



FelonE said:


> I love pinning delts lol get 2ml in and no pip





dtmiscool said:


> By glutes I mean ventro glutes, my bad. Definitely need to start rotating sites more since I'm injecting more regularly now. Always stuck to glutes on once or twice a week injections. But now I'm on 3x a week I should definitely use more sites. Delts appeal just because of the ease.
> 
> Thanks mate.


 Ah i see. Ye definitely need to rotate a bit more. Once i was pinning delt delt bi bi tri tri vg vg quad quad glute glute but id forget where i was due to pin lol keep it simple with less sites now


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Same. Probably could get away with a bit more if you have quite big delts
> 
> Ah i see. Ye definitely need to rotate a bit more. Once i was pinning delt delt bi bi tri tri vg vg quad quad glute glute but id forget where i was due to pin lol keep it simple with less sites now


 Bis and tris just sound like a ballache. Must be quite painful to inject into as well?

I'd pin my bis and tris all the time if it had any effect on growth lol. But alas my butt hasn't grown from the years of pinning anymore than anywhere else so meh.

I'll give delts ago tomorrow I guess. Maybe split my injection into 2x 1ml jabs in both delts to start.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Weight was up this morning by 1.5kg since Thursday last week.

Definitely to big a jump for me but I have been eating like a horse. Feel really full today in my appearance so looking forward to the insane pump at the gym tomorrow. Today is a rest day though.

I ate in excess of 4,000-4,500 calories Sunday, Monday and Tuesday.

Going from 1,600 calories at the end of my cut just a couple of weeks ago to 4K+ feels great lol. So much more energy.

Ordered some more shakers which arrived today also, start on my shakes next week again as I struggle to keep calories up during work days.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Bis and tris just sound like a ballache. Must be quite painful to inject into as well?
> 
> I'd pin my bis and tris all the time if it had any effect on growth lol. But alas my butt hasn't grown from the years of pinning anymore than anywhere else so meh.
> 
> I'll give delts ago tomorrow I guess. Maybe split my injection into 2x 1ml jabs in both delts to start.


 Theyre actually not that bad, i use slin pins for them. 1st couple of shots had pip but thats too be expected from a virgin muscle.

Well funny you say that, cos there is a temporary increase in size, suposse its more of the muscle swelling than actual muscle growth though. Deadlee said the same, and would pin .5ml of prop in each bi lol.

Ye give it a go and see. Use 25g needle if you got any.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Yes mate
> 
> split is push pull rest push pull legs rest
> 
> ...


 what's your sets a reps look like


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

B3NCH1 said:


> what's your sets a reps look like


 First 2 movements are sets of 8-10 mate.

Increasing weight by 2.5kg after completing 3x10 and dropping back down to 8 reps. You get the idea.

The next 2 are 3x10-12

the rest are a few sets of 12-15.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Tonight will be the first time flat benching in a few weeks.

Lets see where my strength is. I'll be happy with a few sets of 102.5kg for 8-10.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> First 2 movements are sets of 8-10 mate.
> 
> Increasing weight by 2.5kg after completing 3x10 and dropping back down to 8 reps. You get the idea.
> 
> ...


 Efficient programming mate, solid!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Flat bench

Bar x 15

60kg x 12

80kg x 10

100kg x 8, 8, 8

DB OHP

27.5kg DBs x 12, 12, 12

Cable crossover

12.5p x 12, 12, 15

Side laterals

7.5kg DBs x 15, 15, 15

Rope over head extensions

21.25p x 12, 12, 12

rope pushdown (rest pause, 15 second rest between each set)

15p x 12, 12, 8

Skipped incline today. Today was spent mainly on seeing where I was at now I'm back flat benching. The rest of the workout was just going for contractions rather than weight. It's so fu**ing hot lol.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Quality physique mate, you really know what works for you. I'm definitely gonna try and get lean now when I'm back home. Cmon 2 weeks to go!

81kg 14-16% at moment, doesn't look too bad bit fuzzy abs. 300mg test and ECA will be my choice, reckon T3 worth adding in too? Hopefully get single digit or 10% will do, before a slow lean bulk up.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Toranator said:


> Quality physique mate, you really know what works for you. I'm definitely gonna try and get lean now when I'm back home. Cmon 2 weeks to go!
> 
> 81kg 14-16% at moment, doesn't look too bad bit fuzzy abs. 300mg test and ECA will be my choice, reckon T3 worth adding in too? Hopefully get single digit or 10% will do, before a slow lean bulk up.


 I'm currently around 82kg at the moment at around 9% at a guess.

Ive recently posted a thread relating t3 and 19nors. I've never ran t3 before but have it on hand to maybe run at a later date.

I dont tend to use anything when I cut other than test. I think if you can't get your diet down and in check and do it correctly in the first place then you don't really have any right using fat burners or other meds to assist. But that's just my take. Dieting is easy, why complicate it. Save the other meds to help you gain muscle.

You can get to 10-12% bf quite easy and doesn't take a lot of effort. And bulking up to 15% or so makes it very easy to cut back down to 10-12% again. Keeping you looking half decent year round instead of becoming a tub of lard and having to spend 26 weeks of dieting.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> I'm currently around 82kg at the moment at around 9% at a guess.
> 
> Ive recently posted a thread relating t3 and 19nors. I've never ran t3 before but have it on hand to maybe run at a later date.
> 
> ...


 You have a point but if something can shave a week or two of dieting off I'd rather use that. I'm strict dieter like I said only did it once and I went from 196 to 166lbs in about 8 weeks. Was a bit quick in retrospect I was under eating I'm a bit more knowledgeable now with diet and what not so should have better success this time round. Lost all my. Muscle last time.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Toranator said:


> You have a point but if something can shave a week or two of dieting off I'd rather use that. I'm strict dieter like I said only did it once and I went from 196 to 166lbs in about 8 weeks. Was a bit quick in retrospect I was under eating I'm a bit more knowledgeable now with diet and what not so should have better success this time round. Lost all my. Muscle last time.


 Why would you want to add in a substance and hit your health just for an extra week or 2 or dieting? You'll be in a much healthier position at the end of it to jump on to our cycle health wise.

My first ever cut down was before I even started going on the gym around 7 years ago. I went from 16st 2lbs to 10st 3lbs over around 1.5-2 years. All natural back then. Only been on gear for the past 2 years.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Why would you want to add in a substance and hit your health just for an extra week or 2 or dieting? You'll be in a much healthier position at the end of it to jump on to our cycle health wise.
> 
> My first ever cut down was before I even started going on the gym around 7 years ago. I went from 16st 2lbs to 10st 3lbs over around 1.5-2 years. All natural back then. Only been on gear for the past 2 years.


 What kind of diet do you favour when cutting?

Was your training the same when's you were au natural?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> What kind of diet do you favour when cutting?
> 
> Was your training the same when's you were au natural?


 Typical IIFYM approach mate. Typically have a healthy dinner and a decent breakfast and the rest is just whatever I want that fills my macros to where they roughly need to be.

Ive been doing upper lower and ppl for as long as I can remember mate I don't think training needs to be any different when natural or not. I can progress quicker when on blast but training has always remained pretty much the same.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Typical IIFYM approach mate. Typically have a healthy dinner and a decent breakfast and the rest is just whatever I want that fills my macros to where they roughly need to be.
> 
> Ive been doing upper lower and ppl for as long as I can remember mate I don't think training needs to be any different when natural or not. I can progress quicker when on blast but training has always remained pretty much the same.


 How low cals did you have to go to get that lean?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> How low cals did you have to go to get that lean?


 Started in 2,800 calories and ended my cut on 1,600 calories a day. The last 4 weeks were on that low with one refeed day per week of 2,500 calories.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

dtmiscool said:


> Started in 2,800 calories and ended my cut on 1,600 calories a day. The last 4 weeks were on that low with one refeed day per week of 2,500 calories.


 Damn this is really low imho.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Ferenor said:


> Damn this is really low imho.


 The things we do to get shredded. Probably a similar condition to what I'll be in next year when I compete but with a little more lean mass.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

dtmiscool said:


> The things we do to get shredded. Probably a similar condition to what I'll be in next year when I compete but with a little more lean mass.


 I understand, I'm curious if I can do it with my kind of job too lol


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Started in 2,800 calories and ended my cut on 1,600 calories a day. The last 4 weeks were on that low with one refeed day per week of 2,500 calories.


 Fvcking hell mate 1600.

What were macros / typical day?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Ferenor said:


> I understand, I'm curious if I can do it with my kind of job too lol


 Baker?


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

RexEverthing said:


> Baker?


 Hahaha luckily not. I'm a factory worker


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Fvcking hell mate 1600.
> 
> What were macros / typical day?


 180g protein, around 55g fat and the rest carbs mate. My refeed day I'd drop the protein to 100g and up my carbs.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Push day tonight.

Lets get that flat bench back up to some decent numbers. I'll post the workout up later this evening.

Pin today today too.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Juicy pump tonight.

Flat bench

bar x 20

60kg x 12

80kg x 8

100kg x 8,8,9

incline hammer strength

50kg x 15,15,15

side laterals

10kg x 12,12,12

cable crossover

12.5p x 12,12,12

rope pushdown

21.5p x 15,15,12


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

cable crossover

12.5p ? pause?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> cable crossover
> 
> 12.5p ? pause?


 12.5plate as is 12.5kg on the machine.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Work finished and have the rest of the week off so gonna really hammer down on my workouts this week.

Today is day number 11 of my blast. Nothing really happening at the moment. Weight is up about 2lbs (1kg).

Last time i ran npp the magic started happening towards the end of week 2, start of week 3.. so fingers crossed.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice looking physique mate


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

MrGRoberts said:


> Nice looking physique mate


 Thanks mate.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Typical IIFYM approach mate. Typically have a healthy dinner and a decent breakfast and the rest is just whatever I want that fills my macros to where they roughly need to be.
> 
> Ive been doing upper lower and ppl for as long as I can remember mate I don't think training needs to be any different when natural or not. I can progress quicker when on blast but training has always remained pretty much the same.


 What would you include for an upper session?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> What would you include for an upper session?


 Usually something like

2 chest movements (bench, incline, hammer strength, flies, etc)

1 shoulder lateral movement (side laterals, standing DB OHP, etc)

1 rear shoulder movement (face pulls, rear delt flies, etc)

2 back movements (row, pulldown, pullups, chin ups, etc)

2 arm movements (1 tri and 1 bi movement)


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Slight pull in my rhomboid/lower trap area from some work around the house today. Not ideal. Restday tomorrow. Hopefully feel better coming Thursday.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> Slight pull in my rhomboid/lower trap area from some work around the house today. Not ideal. Restday tomorrow. Hopefully feel better coming Thursday.


 Must be getting old mate, you know its all down hill from 25.

:lol:


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Must be getting old mate, you know its all down hill from 25.
> 
> :lol:


 Don't I know it haha. Nearly 30 and have so many more aches than I did just a few years ago :lol:


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pinned yesterday and have pip for the first time today. Kept my awake more than it should last night because I kept laying on the side of my ass cheek. Doh.

I was doing so well avoiding pip so far. 5 injections in and this is the first one causing an issue. Not bad I guess.

Me and the partner are just going to spend the morning in bed and head to a bar along the beach later this afternoon. Have a nice chill day as we both deserve it.

Then football tonight, I'm calling an England win 2-1.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Today's push workout was ruined by some absolute retard.

So theres me warming up on bench. Do my first set of 100kg for 10. Feeling good and thinking my number were on the up. Just 2 more sets of that to go. Easy.

Some overly large guy comes over and starts yabbering on about powerlifting and mark bell and all this other s**t. This went on for 35 minutes.... 35 fu**ing minutes. Starts telling me his max lifts like I give a s**t. He must weigh 120kg+ (Not in a good way) and trying to tell me he can bench 4 plates for reps. I've never seen him bench once whilst I've been going to this gym (1.5 years).

Went to bench again and was cold and literally felt like my chest was going to rip after the first rep of my second set. Managed 4 reps and had to re rack. I was done and walked out.

Note to self, steer clear of sir talkalot in future. Jesus Christ. Why am I to nice to say leave me alone.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Today's push workout was ruined by some absolute retard.
> 
> So theres me warming up on bench. Do my first set of 100kg for 10. Feeling good and thinking my number were on the up. Just 2 more sets of that to go. Easy.
> 
> ...


 This is the reason why when I enter the gym, I become autistic...


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

u2pride said:


> This is the reason why when I enter the gym, I become autistic...


 I mean I had my headphone in. Was that not enough indication to leave me alone?

some people..


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Last 2 pins have been pretty bad Pip wise. Both glutes are now tender and achy. Took some ibuprofen today. Should help clear it up.


----------



## u2pride (Sep 20, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> I mean I had my headphone in. Was that not enough indication to leave me alone?
> 
> some people..


 Yes, should be...

If someone talks to me, my eyes say everything ?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

u2pride said:


> Yes, should be...
> 
> If someone talks to me, my eyes say everything ?


 I even walked off and set I needed to get my sets on because I had things to get on with this afternoon, sat down on the bench and he follows me still chatting. Fml.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> I even walked off and set I needed to get my sets on because I had things to get on with this afternoon, sat down on the bench and he follows me still chatting. Fml.


 I hate annoying people like that .

Today this woman that keeps following me around started waving her hand in front of my face so I would take off my headphones and talk to her

then she wanted to try and lift what I had on the bar

I said no , I 've never seen you do romanians before, so why don't you take an empty bar and practice

she had to insist and insist until I had to tell her to just go play somewhere else and leave me the hell alone

she got mad . Good

what's wrong with people? Haha

x


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I hate annoying people like that .
> 
> Today this woman that keeps following me around started waving her hand in front of my face so I would take off my headphones and talk to her
> 
> ...


 I have no idea why they get mad. They're the ones that have came over and interrupted you and invaded your space.

You should have every right to tell them that you're busy.

This guy I had just wouldn't get the hint until I told him he talks to much and I have things to do. Smh.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

170kg deadlifts for 4 sets of 8 today.

Followed by some leg press, leg extensions and hamstring curls all for 3x15.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Back with a push session tonight since Thursdays one was so interrupted. Going with my partner so no one should come over and start randomly talking to us.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Note to self, steer clear of sir talkalot in future. Jesus Christ. Why am I to nice to say leave me alone.


 Rule no. 1 - if you don't want to be disturbed keep your earphones in.

Rule no. 2 - don't forget rule no. 1


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pancake' said:


> Rule no. 1 - if you don't want to be disturbed keep your earphones in.
> 
> Rule no. 2 - don't forget rule no. 1


 Haha I did have my headphones in, the guy came over and just stood next to me about 3 feet away just looking at me until I got the hint to take my headphones out. Huge mistake.

Todays workout went like this....

Flat bench

bar x 15

60kg x 12

80kg x 8

102.5kg x 8,8,8

Cable crossover (high to low)

12.5p x 15,12,12

side laterals

10kg DBs x 15,15,12

overhead rope extension

17.5p x 20

21.25p x 15

25p x 12 (I'll stick to this weight next time to start)

tricep rope pushdown

15p x 12, 12

Weight is up from 12st 0.5lbs to 12st 4.2lbs this morning. Gradual increase over 2.5 weeks.

Started superdrol today at 20mg/day. Will run for the rest of the cycle if it doesn't effect my appetite to much.

Had the most horrendous knot between my spine and shoulder blade the last week. Tried foam rolling, massager, ibuprofen, still there. Pain in the ass.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Post workout shot. Feeling good.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> I did have my headphones in, the guy came over and just stood next to me about 3 feet away just looking at me until I got the hint to take my headphones out. Huge mistake.


 *I used to rep 4 plates mate*


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pancake' said:


> *I used to rep 4 plates mate*
> 
> View attachment 159021


 Exactly one of those guys :lol:


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> Haha I did have my headphones in, the guy came over and just stood next to me about 3 feet away just looking at me until I got the hint to take my headphones out. Huge mistake.
> 
> Todays workout went like this....
> 
> ...


 Try naproxen for that muscle knot thingy mate, i get them regular on my left hand side, and a week or so on them, with a gentle finger massage by the wife and its sorted


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

bornagod said:


> Try naproxen for that muscle knot thingy mate, i get them regular on my left hand side, and a week or so on them, with a gentle finger massage by the wife and its sorted


 I actually have some naproxen, I never thought about taking any. Thanks.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

dtmiscool said:


> I actually have some naproxen, I never thought about taking any. Thanks.


 No worries mate takes a few days to get going though but they work wonders when they do


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Gonna hit up a pull session shortly. Will report back later how it went.

No work today so just gonna Netflix n chill.

Weight this morning was 12st 7lbs. A 3lb jump since yesterday.


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

Are you weighing yourself everyday?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Ferenor said:


> Are you weighing yourself everyday?


 As and when I can be bothered to be honest. As long as the scales are moving or I'm getting stronger I'm not to fussed.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Back was still feeling knotted so didn't want to push it. Thought stretching and contracting the muscle might help ease the knot.

Pull day

lat pulldown

20p x 20

50p x 12, 12, 12

hammer strength row

45kg x 12,12,12

Side laterals

3x15

Face pulls

1x15

3x12

hammer curls

3x10

Plate loaded bicep curls

15kg x 8, 8, 6


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Back was still feeling knotted so didn't want to push it. Thought stretching and contracting the muscle might help ease the knot.
> 
> Pull day
> 
> ...


 More side laterals?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> More side laterals?


 Yeah, f**k it lol. Cable machines were busy to do face pulls so thought I'd do a few light sets whilst I waited.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

shot from after yesterday's leg session.

Did squats for the first time in about 7 months.

Managed

Bar x 30

60 x 20

100 x 12

120 x 8

140 x 8

150 x 6

160 x 5

Leg press 120kg x 12,12,8

hamstring curls 3x12


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Push session tonight. Will update later!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> View attachment 159221
> 
> 
> shot from after yesterday's leg session.
> ...


 what are dusts ?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

BestBefore1989 said:


> what are dusts ?


 Stupid phone auto correct lol, I meant squats!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> Stupid phone auto correct lol, I meant squats!


 LOL

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ferenor (Jun 27, 2018)

You have an impressive body and I'm doing too PPL routine.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Ferenor said:


> You have an impressive body and I'm doing too PPL routine.


 Thanks mate.

I do prefer PPL. Only downside is I find atm progress to lack on PPL. Always has done so I tend to just do biceps and triceps 3x a week rather than twice.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> Just putting this here for my blast in a week and a half.
> 
> If theres any interest in anyone following along then ill update this as i go.
> 
> ...


 What size is your waist man?

Keeping it trim, well done!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> What size is your waist man?
> 
> Keeping it trim, well done!


 My waist is around 30-31" mate. It use to be 38"!

Its not as small as it looks. It's super wide from the front. Silly hips. Thanks mum and dad.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

So I ate a dominos before the gym... such a bad move. Spent my time after every set wanting to be sick because I ate so much.

I only went and devoured 1 large pizza, wedges, chicken strips and a garlic pizza bread. Then went to the gym 2 hours later.

I did flat bench, flies and tricep pushdowns. Literally couldn't stomach anything else lmao.

Came home, threw up once and now I'm chugging water like there's no tomorrow. Won't be eating that much in such a short period of time again anytime soon!!!


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> My waist is around 30-31" mate. It use to be 38"!
> 
> Its not as small as it looks. It's super wide from the front. Silly hips. Thanks mum and dad.


 Same as.mine. that's crazy. Looks tight and slim.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> So I ate a dominos before the gym... such a bad move. Spent my time after every set wanting to be sick because I ate so much.
> 
> I only went and devoured 1 large pizza, wedges, chicken strips and a garlic pizza bread. Then went to the gym 2 hours later.
> 
> ...


 Uh huh.

And bet you do!

I say that every time I do it too.

Went to a buffet about a month ago on a gym day. fu**ing sucked.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Same as.mine. that's crazy. Looks tight and slim.


 Thanks man. It's deceiving though trust me. Just flare my last a little whenever I take a photo, makes it look smaller lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

simonboyle said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> And bet you do!
> 
> ...


 It actually hindered my workout significantly. Everything felt heavier and my want to throw up and acid reflux was horrendous.

I wanna say I won't do it again with certainty but this isn't the first time it's happened :lol:

if you're like me you try and justify it in your head by thinking "fu**ing yeah, carb up for the gym, sick pumps and energy mate" haha.

When you know full well it's gonna suck. Typical case of eyes bigger than your belly lol.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

dtmiscool said:


> It actually hindered my workout significantly. Everything felt heavier and my want to throw up and acid reflux was horrendous.
> 
> I wanna say I won't do it again with certainty but this isn't the first time it's happened :lol:


 Yeah, I had the worst workout I can remember.

I train fasted 99% of the time for partly this type of reason.

Having food in my system when training just hinders me a bit. 6-7 plates from a buffet being an extreme example though.

Don't regret a single mouthful though


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> It actually hindered my workout significantly. Everything felt heavier and my want to throw up and acid reflux was horrendous.
> 
> I wanna say I won't do it again with certainty but this isn't the first time it's happened :lol:
> 
> ...


 Did that last week, and had acid reflex for two days.  For me it was Pizza Go Go and the justification was, if the offer is any pizza for 11.99 I might as well have a Super sized. :drool:


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't know what it is about take away pizzas but they leave me ready to sleep every time - provided I don't eat so much I might be sick. Dominos is the worst for me. We had some in the office once. Nearly fell asleep in my keyboard in the afternoon.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> I don't know what it is about take away pizzas but they leave me ready to sleep every time - provided I don't eat so much I might be sick. Dominos is the worst for me. We had some in the office once. Nearly fell asleep in my keyboard in the afternoon.


 I believe the phrase that applies is Carb Coma


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I believe the phrase that applies is Carb Coma


 Indeed, like after xmas dinner. I don't know if it's the fat content as well as the carbs that leaves me sluggish as fvck


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> Indeed, like after xmas dinner. I don't know if it's the fat content as well as the carbs that leaves me sluggish as fvck


 A very full belly always makes me tired as f**k.


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

You're ripped to shreds m8, looking great.


----------



## Dr Gearhead (Aug 15, 2012)

sorry if I missed it, is your routine PPL once or twice per week ?


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

dtmiscool said:


> Currently 81kg around 8-9% bodyfat at a guess and 5ft 8" tall. Looking to potentially compete in August next year. Want to be around 88-90kg by then at the same bodyfat.
> 
> View attachment 157667


 Well done mate, your effort in the gym and kitchen are in no need of my words or any other member's words to convey the obvious, for the fruits of your labour are well and truly writ large all over your body Champion.

I have simply read your OP and my comment is based on that and nothing else, so if what I'm about to share with you has already been discussed, then you and everyone else have my apology in advance.

I'd like to be critical of certain points of your physique here if I may, to expect anything less of me would be verging on being dishonest with a fellow UK-M team member. So with that said, here goes mate ...

You said you wish to compete in August of 2019, and that's great. I would hate to see you marked down because of disproportional muscle mass ok. Please take a good look at your photo above. Let's begin with your upper torso, because there's a story to be told here. You are leaning towards your left. There's a reason for that which can not be dismissed under the current circumstances. What would these circumstances be you may ask. It's the resulting muscle imbalance between your right and left leg. Your right leg is exhibiting a huge vastus lateralis muscle, when compared with your left leg's outer sweep muscle; same muscle said in bodybuilding lingo.

Your left leg however (and though it's not as obvious as what I've just mentioned above), has a larger Gracilis muscle to it, that's your inner thigh ok.

So now for some questions if I may.

*1. *Do you or have you suffered a hip injury?

*2.* Do you or have you suffered a lumber spine/lower back injury?

*3.* Do you or have you had some knee injuries

*4.* Do you squat, or do you rely on other compound exercise to build leg muscle mass?

*5.* Do you squat (if you do squat), with your feet pointed forward or outward?

*6.* Do you perform leg extensions, and if so, do you vary the pointing of your toes or do you always keep them pointing straight ahead?

*7.* I hope I haven't put anyone to sleep with my analysis here, and I most certainly hope that you have not taken any offence to my critical eyes after having spotted your photo above.

I thank you for your time mate, and wish you all the very best with your continued journey towards bringing it, and owning it on that competitive bodybuilding stage come 2019!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Well done mate, your effort in the gym and kitchen are in no need of my words or any other member's words to convey the obvious, for the fruits of your labour are well and truly writ large all over your body Champion.
> 
> I have simply read your OP and my comment is based on that and nothing else, so if what I'm about to share with you has already been discussed, then you and everyone else have my apology in advance.
> 
> ...


 Appreciate the feedback mate.

Answers to your questions...:

1. 2. And 3. Yes to all of these. I had a motorcycle accident back in 2014. Left me with nerve damage in my lower left side of my back to the point my erector spinae muscle started to waste away on one side. A slipped disc. Nerve damage to my left outer knee and a dislocated ankle.

4. Usually rely on machines because of what I've said above. I go back and fourth with squatting every now and again but always aggravates my lower back still after all these years, so need to work around it.

5. When I do squat occasionally my toes are slightly pointed out. I competed in a couple of powerlifting comps pre accident.

6. Doing leg extensions my legs/feet point forward.

7. I appreciate the feedback, surprised you managed to pick up on stuff from the photo.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

dtmiscool said:


> Appreciate the feedback mate.
> 
> Answers to your questions...:
> 
> ...


 Thank you for the prompt reply, it was most helpful. Now if I may, I'd like to offer you a plan that may play a part in balancing your legs' outer sweep muscles ok.

1. For about 4 workouts (just to test the water so to speak), perform a leg extension using the pre-exhaust system solely on your strong right leg. If you're able to, do it with your toes pointing inward, otherwise pointing just straight ahead would do.

2. Perform about 3 sets x 20 reps, focusing on really blasting and feeling that outer sweep on that right leg.

3. Once it's all on fire, hobble over to the leg press machine (and don't curse at me whilst you're walking over there ok  ).

4. Perform your leg presses as you would normally do. I'm expecting your left leg to be in a much better shape than your right leg now, a leg with a handicap that was force upon it only a minute or so ago.

5. Obviously you're going to terminate the set due to some serious leg muscle fatigue, only thing is, the leg that was always left behind because of the accident, is now going head to head with the one that has always been in a favourable position, taking all the glory (muscle size) to itself..., well no more if we can help it, because we need to put a stop (a consciously made stop) to this imbalance, for to leave it as is, would compound not only the muscle imbalance that I've spotted, but would/could, add to the injured nerves you've suffered all those years ago Champ.

Look after yourself, and all power to you Sir.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply, it was most helpful. Now if I may, I'd like to offer you a plan that may play a part in balancing your legs' outer sweep muscles ok.
> 
> 1. For about 4 workouts (just to test the water so to speak), perform a leg extension using the pre-exhaust system solely on your strong right leg. If you're able to, do it with your toes pointing inward, otherwise pointing just straight ahead would do.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I'll give it a whirl! Any advice on my erector spinae? The lower left part of my back. It's significantly smaller and under developed than my right side due to the nerve damage. I try and focus my 'mind muscle connection' more on it to try my best to actively fire it but it's such a struggle.

And to be honest I can't afford physio etc.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

dtmiscool said:


> Rest day today. Weight sitting around 12st 9lbs. Up 9 lbs in 3 weeks and 1 day.
> 
> Current condition..
> 
> ...


 Time to cut Chubbs


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

After a couple of days off and doing a shed load of gardening for a friend at his house, I feel primed to it the gym tonight.

Switched from 20mg superdrol to 50mg of winny today, will probably run until end of cycle.

Also added in proviron today at 50mg a day as that's suppose to help with libido which has just dropped off ever so slightly. Already running 1mg or aromasin EOD so don't really want to run more if I can get proviron going and still feel good.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Thanks. I'll give it a whirl! Any advice on my erector spinae? The lower left part of my back. It's significantly smaller and under developed than my right side due to the nerve damage. I try and focus my 'mind muscle connection' more on it to try my best to actively fire it but it's such a struggle.
> 
> And to be honest I can't afford physio etc.


 Hi mate, I started getting horrendous lower back and pelvis issues after knee surgery.

I found hyperextensions, good mornings, glute-ham raise and DB RDLs with a band across my waist helped no end.

light hyperextensions and good mornings are part of my daily stretching/ pre lifting routine now whenever I lift. Also, I was overlooking my hip flexors and quads. When I started stretching these daily the back pain subsided significantly.

My squats and deads are still a long way off what they were but at least the pain has gone and I can squat and deadlift pain free.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Hi mate, I started getting horrendous lower back and pelvis issues after knee surgery.
> 
> I found hyperextensions, good mornings, glute-ham raise and DB RDLs with a band across my waist helped no end.
> 
> ...


 Light hyperextentions you mean body weight mate or a light weight plate?

I definitely need to work on my lower back as I know it's the muscle on the left side that causes me pain because it's so weak.

I can go for weeks on end not doing anything manual and feel fine but as soon as I start warming up for deads or start carrying heavy bits at work it just starts to go and ache like a right bitch.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

I started using bodyweight, then moved on to a band, now I use the fixed weight barbells. I place it behind the neck, resting on the traps/ shoulders as if you were gonna squat - doesn't have to be a lot to make a difference.

Bear in mind the lower the thigh pad, the more you'll use your lower back.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> I can go for weeks on end not doing anything manual and feel fine but as soon as I start warming up for deads or start carrying heavy bits at work it just starts to go and ache like a right bitch.


 You need to keep at the stretching and warming up etc, it didn't until I kept doing the exercises. Think of it like this, if you wear had a chest infection and the doctor gave you antibiotics - you'd take them every day right?!

Apply the same thought to stretching and your problem area. Don't over look the hip flexors through mate, it wasn't until I went to see a physio and I told him my issue.

He worked my back by giving it a massage then got each heel and pushed it towards the back of my head toward my ear. Felt horrible at first, over the next few days my mobility was so much better. I went back every other week for a few months and got him to do the same - Now I fell great.

Need to go back soon. Having a sports massage and active release therapy makes me feel a whole lot better, coupled with my own stretching I don't have any issues no more.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> You need to keep at the stretching and warming up etc, it didn't until I kept doing the exercises. Think of it like this, if you wear had a chest infection and the doctor gave you antibiotics - you'd take them every day right?!
> 
> Apply the same thought to stretching and your problem area. Don't over look the hip flexors through mate, it wasn't until I went to see a physio and I told him my issue.
> 
> ...


 I appreciate the input mate. I'll look into it and put more focus into stretching!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

left photo is from yesterday, right photo was 3 days pre blast.

Started proviron and winny 3 days ago. Both at 50mg. Been really hungry constantly since. Appetite is on the up which is a complete surprise as it's usually worse on 19nors.

Pull session tonight.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

No worries mate, you're welcome.

Just hope you get it sorted as I know its not nice. Sing that, its any easy fix.

Bench pressing and trying to play rugby with it is horrendous!! lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Time to up the calories. Weight has stalled for 3-4 days now (12st 8lbs). Upping my calories by another 200.


----------



## Devil (May 31, 2016)

dtmiscool said:


> Time to up the calories. Weight has stalled for 3-4 days now (12st 8lbs). Upping my calories by another 200.


 Just seen this, looking good mate.

One tip - go get a tan


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Devil said:


> Just seen this, looking good mate.
> 
> One tip - go get a tan


 Thanks champ.

I have a little bit of a tan I swear


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Spent 3 hours down a&e yesterday.

Cut open my wrist at work. I shouldn't be allowed sharp things. Was very close to some nerves as it's pretty deep, very lucky really.

If you're screamish then look away now.. had a couple of stitches in the end so no gym for me this weekend.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> Spent 3 hours down a&e yesterday.
> 
> Cut open my wrist at work. I shouldn't be allowed sharp things. Was very close to some nerves as it's pretty deep, very lucky really.
> 
> ...


 Will it affect your training much?


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Will it affect your training much?


 Went in yesterday for the first time since. It just about held up but it was uncomfortable so going to have to go easy the next few days but then should be absolutely back on track.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

dtmiscool said:


> Went in yesterday for the first time since. It just about held up but it was uncomfortable so going to have to go easy the next few days but then should be absolutely back on track.


 Extra leg and core/abs work this week then


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Extra leg and core/abs work this week then


 Aha yeah I guess so!!


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Back to training properly on Sunday. Wrist has been feeling much better.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Back to the gym today. Wrist is feeling well enough. Wound has closed up and stitches are out.

Feel like some tendon damage might be there inside the wrist going into my hand by my thumb but nothing unbearable.

Just leaving now for a push session. Buzzing for it.

Update soon....


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

dtmiscool said:


> Spent 3 hours down a&e yesterday.
> 
> Cut open my wrist at work. I shouldn't be allowed sharp things. Was very close to some nerves as it's pretty deep, very lucky really.
> 
> ...


 Time of month wasn't holding you back i see


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

Pancake' said:


> Time of month wasn't holding you back i see


 Hahahah. No comment.


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

How you feeling on the proviron mate?

I'm on day 7 of 50mg, and I think it exactly is helping with appetite a bit.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

ishadow said:


> How you feeling on the proviron mate?
> 
> I'm on day 7 of 50mg, and I think it exactly is helping with appetite a bit.


 Was feeling good mate

decided to give rip 250 a go from triumph on Thursday. Just a couple of 1ml pins to see how pip was for my cut next.

Wish I never bothered. It's completely f**ked my test/npp blast.

Been bed bound since Thursday, haven't been to work, haven't been able to walk. Missed 2-3 pins of test/npp because of it.

Wont be in work tomorrow either because of the pain. I wouldn't recommend the stuff to anyone.

Going to try pin 300 sust and 200 npp into my other ventro glute today if I can move enough.

Lesson learnt, don't test s**t mid blast when everything was going smoothly. f**k short esters. Medium/long esters all the way.


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> Was feeling good mate
> 
> decided to give rip 250 a go from triumph on Thursday. Just a couple of 1ml pins to see how pip was for my cut next.
> 
> ...


 That's good to hear, think I'm getting some small benefits from the Proviron.

That sucks dude, but I know what you mean. It's just so tempting to try out some short esters don't it haha.

I'm thinking for the long and steady Deca for a while I think lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

ishadow said:


> That's good to hear, think I'm getting some small benefits from the Proviron.
> 
> That sucks dude, but I know what you mean. It's just so tempting to try out some short esters don't it haha.
> 
> I'm thinking for the long and steady Deca for a while I think lol.


 I definitely recommend longer esters mate lol.

Short esters can completely do one for me from now on.

Finally managed to pin 600mg of sust yesterday with some difficulty lol. Gonna pin some deca later today and try get back on track.

Still cant walk properly. Probably gonna have a few more days off work.


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> I definitely recommend longer esters mate lol.
> 
> Short esters can completely do one for me from now on.
> 
> ...


 I did a similar thing on my last cycle, decided to try some Tren Ace at like 300mg a week, hurt like a bitch and didn't see anything.

I guess if you start the long esters now, you'll have the benefit when you can train properly again.

I did a silly thing and got a bit greedy. Was doing 300mg Test and 1000mg Deca. Which worked out as 3.5ml, so been pinning that in 1 go in the glute.

2 weeks ago I decided to up the test to 600mg thinking "f**k it, more gains on higher test" as I've got no sides apart from bloated.

And then this weekend I decided to add 500mg EQ has I've got about half a vial of 500mg/ml. So Saturday I ended up pinning 600mg Test, 1000mg Deca and 500mg EQ. Which works out as 5.5ml. Pinned it all in 1 go in the glute, and had a sizeable lump for the past 3 days lol.


----------



## dtmiscool (Aug 12, 2016)

ishadow said:


> I did a similar thing on my last cycle, decided to try some Tren Ace at like 300mg a week, hurt like a bitch and didn't see anything.
> 
> I guess if you start the long esters now, you'll have the benefit when you can train properly again.
> 
> ...


 5.5ml in one injection?

Jesus mate! Only ever pinned 3ml at most in one pin. I'm not surprised you had a lump haha. Mine was only 1ml!


----------



## ishadow (Sep 13, 2017)

dtmiscool said:


> 5.5ml in one injection?
> 
> Jesus mate! Only ever pinned 3ml at most in one pin. I'm not surprised you had a lump haha. Mine was only 1ml!


 Yeah haha, but it took it lol.

Won't both with the EQ as won't do anything in hindsight just 4 weeks worth.

But will going to be 4.5ml to pin next week.


----------



## gavzilla (Feb 7, 2010)

dtmiscool said:


> Best cycle by far was my last one with test and npp. Really enjoyed it and made really good progress.
> 
> Worst was 600 test 400 tren, hated it by week 5, couldn't sleep, sweats, anxiety.
> 
> Ranked them in order of enjoyment in my quote mate.


 How long did you run the Npp for and when did you started to feel the effects ?


----------

